# PDFs erzeugen mit Apache FOP



## harry (26. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte gerne aus ein paar Bildern und ein bisschen Text
mit Apache FOP ein PDF generieren.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, welche grundlegenden XSL-Tags
ich da benötige und wo ich vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial finde?

Bitte. Danke schonmal.

mfg


----------



## SnooP (26. Apr 2007)

Na klaro  - bzw. joah... - möchtest du statischen Inhalt ins pdf schreiben oder hast du dynamischen Inhalt?

Denn wenn statisch, dann brauchst du im Prinzip kein xslt fürs Transformieren - dann kann man die FO-Datei direkt an den Parser geben bzw. an den Transformer der dann nix tut und entsprechend per fop einen Ausgabestream erzeugt, der z.B. von einem PDFRenderer erstellt wurde...

wenn man keine wahnsinnig dollen Transformationen machen will, könnte es evtl. vorteilhaft sein die Templates nicht mit xslt zu transformieren sondern z.B. Velocity zu verwenden - das finde ich persönlich wesentlich einfacher, da packt man die dynamischen Variablen in einen Context java-seitig und schreibt in dem fo-dokument nur an die jeweilige Stelle $variable und der Platzhalter wird entsprechend durch die VelocityEngine ersetzt...

Tutorials:
für FO: http://www.w3schools.com/xslfo/default.asp

außerdem natürlich die Beispiel fos bei der apache-fop seite...


Tutorials:


----------



## harry (27. Apr 2007)

Eigentlich statischen und dynamischen Inhalt.
Aber zunächs nur statische Daten aus der Datenbank.


----------



## SnooP (27. Apr 2007)

Dann wie gesagt würde ich Velocity mit FO(P) vorziehen... der context für die velocity-fo-templates kann dann schön java-seitig zusammengestellt werden... das läuft ganz prima und FO ist jetzt nicht die Welt... - bei FOP muss man ein wenig gucken wie man das machen kann... - ich kann da aber gerne noch mal was posten - allerdings steht dazu auf der offiziellen fop seite auch viel...


----------

